# Need a rod repaired



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I broke an eye off one of my rods. I could do the repair myself but since it is a fairly pricey rod I would rather have someone with more experience do it. Is there any one around Gulf Shores, Orange Beach, or the Eastern Shore who does rod repair?

Thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rod Room in Orange Beach


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

+2 for the rod room. Go see Kathy 

Easy to find in Orange beach and once you walk in you won't have any doubt that you made the right decision.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------

